# Thoughts needed



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi..
Both of my boy birdies had a visit to the avian Vet today. Out of that visit, I asked him if it would be possible for Ms. Lemony to have any contact at all with either boy, but especially Ivan, her boyfriend (we have a history of Lemony really wanting to have a clutch again.. she's frequently broody and was laying eggs, etc). Here's what the Vet said. We can TRY having them within sight of each other, but separate out of cage time (like were doing) and HOPE the cycle has been broken. He said, if that doesn't work and we aren't able to completely separate them, it would probably be the best option to rehome Ivan, as he feels it would definitely endanger her health if she continued to lay eggs. He does not believe the hormone therapy would be helpful to her at this time.
Thoughts at all? Unfortunately, as much as I don't want to believe it, it might be for the best. I will try it again, as keeping them totally separate is a nightmare in my home, but if it doesn't works, it's a decision I won't make lightly, that is for sure.
Appreciate any input... as usual, I value your knowledge and support so much!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Judy,

If you decide to have them within sight of one another, I'd definitely be limiting Lemony's daylight hours, rearranging her cage at least weekly and limiting the amount of protein in her diet.

I hope it works for you but I'm not overly optimistic given Lemony's history.
Are you still using the Releaves with her?

Best wishes and please let us know how things progress. :hug:*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, Faerybee. Those are great reminders and I will definitely incorporate them.
You know what's toughest now? They are all sort of depressed. It seems they had so much more fun when they were all together. Nobody (except Oscar) is eating as well and they stay inside their cages more. I started letting them hear each other a bit and they 'chatter' much more happily. At least they aren't constantly calling to the other room.. that was sad for me to hear (and annoying to my spouse  ) They don't think the humans are a very good substitute for their budgie buddies, can you imagine? LOL


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh Judy I'm so sorry you're in this dilemma it sounds completely heartbreaking. I have no advice to offer unfortunately as I have never experienced it. I wish you all the best though. 

I have just been reminded of something though but I'm not at all suggesting it as a solution. on one of my vet visits during Oisins illness, I was chatting to one of the other customers in the waiting room who was kindly offering me reassurance and said that her cockatiel who is 13 years old became extremely unwell some years back (can't remember what the illness was as my mind was elsewhere) and our vet performed a hysterectomy on it (I'm assuming it had a tumour or something to necessitate that type of surgery on a bird) and the cockatiel never looked back. I'm only just sharing this as I found it fascinating.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is really a tough situation to be in. 

Even if you were to rehome Ivan, unfortunately I don't think your Lemony's issues will be solved, because she would still be in the company of her now two adult chicks, one of them being a male. Even if she were to be together with her daughter Oscarlynn, there would still be high risks of potential egg laying.
If even some lone females have this problem of the chronic egg laying and the eggs would still come despite not having a bird friend to be with, I don't see how this situation can really be fixed permanently.

If I were in your shoes, I would not let Lemony have any contact whatsoever with the flock and I would work on bonding on a more deeper level with her, so that I could really be in tune with her needs and help her out when I noticed the first signs of something being off.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Judy I truly feel for you, it is a no win situation in lots of ways.
Is it possible to get another opinion from an avian vet ? You never know a new person might just have some miracle ray:
I am sending lots of well wishes and no laying thoughts to sweet Lemony.:budgie::budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that your sweet girl is going through this, as are you. I imagine it is very stressful as you just want the best for your birds. 

I'm sending over my best wishes and hope that Lemony will stop laying so much. :hug:

Thinking of you


----------

